# sick bird/ ate some castor oil seed



## britt77 (Feb 3, 2012)

can someone tell me whether my cockateil will be okay from eating a small amount of castor oil seed yesterday and today is very tired wobbly and puffed up. please help!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

The Castor bean plant is listed as toxic to birds.. is this the same as what you are talking of? I found this link also... I think you really need to call your Vet. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castor_oil_plant

Scroll down to Toxicity


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Do you mean castor as in the Castor Bean? Tall purplish plant with big maple-shaped leaves and spikey red flowers that make pink and red striped beans? If so I would get your bird to the vet as soon as possible! Castor beans are incredibly poisonous!!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Castor oil or castor plant doesn't really matter since the oil is made from the plant. It is toxic to tiels..though i don't know how to help you once the tiel has ingested it. I suggest getting it to a vet because depending on how much was ingested, this can be fatal.

While waiting for more answers, you can read that link i left in your profile and fill out your information by clicking User CP (unless you plan to leave NOW to the vet's office).


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Sadly, I have to agree. Hopefully they rushed the bird to the vet, otherwise if we do hear from them again, it'll be a post on the rainbow bridge.
I absolutely hated that one of my first posts was under that section, but I took my bird to the vet as soon as I knew there was something wrong. I just wish she hadn't been doing the nesting/maternal thing otherwise, I might've picked up the signs a few hours sooner. Ah, well...can't dwell on that forever as it might not have even helped.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Given the info that was given, if the bird had eaten the seed it would have died within an hour or less from rictin poisoning. It would not be alive the next day. If not acting right the following day it could be something else.

With the given info posted, I can only assume the above.........But, just to be on the safe side the bird should be taken to a vet. Also, you might check online to see if there is a poison control in your country and call them for advice. Usually any treatments for ingested toxins should be done immediately after it is noticed.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

With your experience, a')nd knowledge, i'm going to assume your assumption is right.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

My only experience with ingested toxins from a plant was from a mandevilla (sp) vine, and mixing ground activated charcoal with Metamucil helped to absorb and move it out of the intestinal tract.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm, that's interesting and will take note of this just in case. I can see the charcoal, but I never would've thought the metamucil. Did you get this from a vet or site?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I got the suggestion from my vet from one of our talks of 'What If'


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

That certainly came in handy then. Little file folder on my computer is getting a new addition! I appreciate your sharing that tidbit


----------



## britt77 (Feb 3, 2012)

thank you everyone that gave us feedback on the castor oil bean situation, unfortunatly billy boi past away today...after only a few months he had become a great friend and will be very sadly missed,the house is very quiet now, I got used to his chirps and whistles, its bloody depressing.I will get another one and kill those awful trees...thanks for your posts.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish you would have gotten him to the vet. RIP Billy.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss....(((HUGS)))

The following below is just a general *FYI* 

Toxcity from plants is scary. 

Even plants that are listed as safe can be harmful. The reason why is that many are heavily fertilized with chemicals from the grower....thus as a newly purchased 'safe' plant the entire plant is infused with these chemicals. 

After purchasing a plant it is best to remove it from the pot, shake off the dirt, place the roots under running water from the facet for a minute, and repot in clean untreated soil.

When there is suspicion that a 'suspect plant/seed has been eating to an internet search for Animal poison control. 

Also contact a vet, and bring a sample of what the bird has eaten. A vet would gavage (tube feed) the appropriate things to help absorb the toxins from the gut if it was recent, and may have to do supportive care if it was a few hours after the fact.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Britt77, I'm so sorry for your loss. Srtiels, thank you for sharing that information.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss,may your friend never be forgotten.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

britt77 said:


> thank you everyone that gave us feedback on the castor oil bean situation, unfortunatly billy boi past away today...after only a few months he had become a great friend and will be very sadly missed,the house is very quiet now, I got used to his chirps and whistles, its bloody depressing.I will get another one and kill those awful trees...thanks for your posts.
> View attachment 12347
> 
> 
> View attachment 12348


Did you take him to the vet first? Maybie you should wait to get another bird untill you can afford vet bills. And if you cant afford vet bills ever maybie you shouldnt get another one.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You might want to get a necropsy done to find out for sure what it was that killed him...if there was something else in his environment (because plant toxicities usually kill pretty quickly and he didn't die that fast) it could also affect the next bird you get.


----------

